# Forum General General Discussion  Тема «Какая досада!» (Topic "What a Pity!")

## Rtyom

В этой теме давайте писать о том, что пошло/произошло/было не так, как вы хотели/ожидали/думали. Разрешается жаловаться и поддерживать!  ::  Всё остальное — офтопик. 
Let's share our wrong expectations and blessed afterthougts.
Let's share with each other what embarrases or bewilders us...
This is a free discussion with the only restriction: you complain, others give support!  ::  
============================================ 
Например. 
Не так давно взял яблоко. Вижу стикер на нём.  Ну, думаю, когда догрызу до того места, отдеру. Увлёкся своими делами до такой степени, что вспомнил об этом, когда этот злополучный стикер был благополучно съеден.   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Рождение сверхновой!  
Досадно слышать такое - про съеденный стикер, печальна сия история, увы тебе и всем нам!  ::    
Нее, Тема*, эта тема - не тема, а очередной шедевр! *е - напечатана для графичности

----------


## Rtyom

Да, история поучительна. Сдирайте стикеры к чертям собачьим со всех предметов, а то не ровен час — что-нибудь случится.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Стикеры - ядовитые, Тема...   ::   
Вот моя история, которая случилась в два дня назад. Самолет опоздал на 1.5 часа, потому что погода в Франкфурте (куда я летел) плоховатая. Когда долетали, осталось всего 0.5 часа до моего следующего самолета. Стюардессы подтвердили, что наверно тот самолет тоже одерживается, поэтому я был спокоен. Оказывалось, что нет, он именно через 20 минут (пока я дошел до терминала) улетает как на расписание. Я бегал как последняя собака до гайта и думал, что я все-таки успеваю. 15 минут до отлета прибегал. У меня был билет в руке и я отрадно дал человеку его, ожидая быстро усесться и отдыхать. Нет, отменяли мой билет, потому что не поверили, что я успел бы. Факт, что я успел, ничего не помогло. Вот досада. 5 часов надо было ждать до следующего самолета и, конечно, тот самолет опоздал, потому что хотели ждать людей из другого самолета...   ::

----------


## Leof

> Стикеры_ядовитые, Тема...    
> Вот моя история, которая случилась_два дня назад. Самолет опоздал на 1.5 часа, потому что погода во Франкфурте (куда я летел) была плохая\ не очень. Когда прилетели, оставалось всего полчаса до моего следующего самолета. Стюардессы подтвердили, что наверно тот самолет тоже задерживается, поэтому я был спокоен. Оказалось, что нет - он именно через 20 минут (пока я дошел до терминала) улетал, как по расписанию. Я бежал, как последняя собака до гайта(лучше сказать - до контроля) и думал, что я все-таки успеваю. Прибежал за 15 минут до отлета. У меня был билет в руке, и я радостно отдал его человеку, ожидая быстро усесться и отдыхать. Нет же\не тут-то было, мой билет посчитали недействительным, потому что не поверили, что я успел бы. Факт в том, что я успел, но ничего не помогло. Вот досада. 5 часов надо было ждать до следующего самолета и, конечно, тот самолет опоздал, потому что хотели дождаться людей из другого самолета...

----------


## Rtyom

Да, очень досадно! 
У меня с самолётом проблема была. Вылетал из Пекина на раннем утреннем рейсе, специально в четыре часа ночи встал и поехал в аэропорт. В общем, еле-еле дождался регистрации, прошёл половину очереди, и тут представитель нашей авиакомпании объявляет, что что-то там сломалсь. В итоге рейс отложили на 10 (!) часов.   ::

----------


## strawberryfynch

> Стикеры - ядовитые, Тема...    
> Вот моя история, которая случилась в два дня назад. Самолет опоздал на 1.5 часа, потому что погода в Франкфурте (куда я летел) плоховатая. Когда долетали, осталось всего 0.5 часа до моего следующего самолета. Стюардессы подтвердили, что наверно тот самолет тоже одерживается, поэтому я был спокоен. Оказывалось, что нет, он именно через 20 минут (пока я дошел до терминала) улетает как на расписание. Я бегал как последняя собака до гайта и думал, что я все-таки успеваю. 15 минут до отлета прибегал. У меня был билет в руке и я отрадно дал человеку его, ожидая быстро усесться и отдыхать. Нет, отменяли мой билет, потому что не поверили, что я успел бы. Факт, что я успел, ничего не помогло. Вот досада. 5 часов надо было ждать до следующего самолета и, конечно, тот самолет опоздал, потому что хотели ждать людей из другого самолета...

 I am sorry!  ::  I hate planes! They always make travelling hard!! While being easy.... wow I can't organize my thoughts....

----------


## Lampada

Не могу найти стихи Юрия Ряшенцева.  Может, они и не издавались?  Я смотрела интервью с ним и мне понравилась одна его строчка:  "Всё у нас кончается на так, как начинается".  Откуда она?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> У меня был билет в руке и я отрадно дал человеку его, ожидая быстро усесться и отдыхать. Нет, отменяли мой билет, потому что не поверили, что я успел бы. Факт, что я успел, ничего не помогло.

 Ужас.

----------


## луговой лютик

> Не могу найти стихи Юрия Ряшенцева.  Может, они и не издавались?  Я смотрела интервью с ним и мне понравилась одна его строчка:  "Всё у нас кончается на так, как начинается".  Откуда она?

 К сожалению, я не знаю откуда именно эта строчка, а вообще Ряшенцева можно найти в сети. Его поэтические сборники тоже издавались. http://magazines.russ.ru/arion/1995/1/1_golo1.html http://magazines.russ.ru/novyi_mi/1995/6/ryashen.html http://magazines.russ.ru/novyi_mi/1996/10/ryash.html http://magazines.russ.ru/arion/1997/3/riashen.html http://magazines.russ.ru/novyi_mi/1999/3/riash.html http://magazines.russ.ru/arion/1999/4/ryashen.html http://magazines.russ.ru/arion/2001/4/ria.html http://magazines.russ.ru/znamia/2007/10/ria11.html 
Не знаю почему, но его стихи напоминают мне Игоря Иртеньева (видимо сатирой): 
Не нам бродить по тем лугам,
Не нам ступать на те отроги,
Где зреет дикий чуингам,
Пасутся вольные хот-доги. 
Не с нашей трудною судьбой,
Во власть, отдавшись томной неге,
Небрежно закурить плейбой,
Лениво отхлебнув Карнеги. 
Не наши стройные тела
Гавайским обдувать пассатам,
Не нас природа родила
Под небом звездно-полосатым. 
А в том краю, где нас на свет
Произвела она когда-то,
Почти и разницы-то нет
В словах "зарплата" и "заплата".

----------


## Lampada

Луговой Лютик!  Спасибо тебе большое!   ::

----------


## луговой лютик

Всегда пожалуйста  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

Rant.   ::   
Last year, hubby and I were given a voucher for a free wellness weekend by our pupils - bless'm   ::  - and we were chuffed. Ahh a full weekend of pampering. 
Then life happened, we're ten months on, and we haven't found a free weekend yet, when we'd be able to go......   ::   
There are no free weekends coming up either, and the voucher expires on february 1st.   ::     ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

How vexing!  ::  
The only way to make use of the voucher is to give it to someone else.  ::   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

Yeeeeeeah..... I've been thinking that......   ::  .......
But I'm sort of clinging on to them, desperately hoping that I'll find a couple of free days somewhere...... miraculously.........   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Aren't we the busy bees! A free weekend is easy to create. Ignore work, friends and family. They'll recover. You won't!

----------


## Юрка

> Я бегал как последняя собака до гайта и думал, что я все-таки успеваю. 15 минут до отлета прибегал. У меня был билет в руке и я отрадно дал человеку его, ожидая быстро усесться и отдыхать. Нет, отменяли мой билет, потому что не поверили, что я успел бы. Факт, что я успел, ничего не помогло.

 Подонки, однозначно.

----------


## Юрка

> В этой теме давайте писать о том, что пошло/произошло/было не так, как вы хотели/ожидали/думали.

 Зима, -20 градусов. Женщина меня спросила: "куда электричка?". Я пытаюсь сказать: "на Невдубстрой", но губы замёрзли и не получается. Она подумала, что я пьяный. С тех пор на подобные вопросы я всегда отвечаю: "не знаю".  ::

----------


## Rtyom

::  Юрка, а зимой «не знаю» может так же прозвучать или очень похоже.  ::  
Подпрыгнул вчера на месте дома... И что же вы думаете? Опустился пяткой на иголку. Сантиметр железа, полезного для организма. Правда, не в таких количествах и не сразу.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Зима, -20 градусов. Женщина меня спросила: "куда электричка?". Я пытаюсь сказать: "на Невдубстрой", но губы замёрзли и не получается. Она подумала, что я пьяный. С тех пор на подобные вопросы я всегда отвечаю: "не знаю".

 Спасибо, давно так не смеялась.   ::

----------


## Юрка

Лето. Каникулы. Мне около десяти. На нашей даче пять старых яблонь, и только одно яблоко на одной из них. Я облизываюсь на него всё лето. Мухи со всей округи видимо тоже. За день до возвращения в город срываю и съедаю. Конечно, не мытое (зачем мыть, если оно не покупное, а своё?!). После этого двое суток ем только рис, пью отвар гранатовых корочек. Билетов на поезд нет, едем в Питер 400 км на электричках без туалета. Подробности опускаю. С тех пор я мою яблоки очень тщательно.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Мда. 400 км на электричках   ::   
Бедный мальчик!   ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Мда. 400 км на электричках    
> Бедный мальчик!

 Ну, это ерунда.
Мне попадался где-то сайт любителей экстремального туризма, на тему "Как объездить всю страну, не заплатив ни копейки."
По сравнению с некоторыми рассказами ("Как я ехал от Москвы до Питера в железном ящике под вагоном", "От Москвы до Ставрополя на крыше вагона, но как следует привязавшись" и пр. в том же духе...) какие-то 400 км на электричках не особенно впечатляют.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Мда. 400 км на электричках    
> Бедный мальчик!     Ну, это ерунда.
> Мне попадался где-то сайт любителей экстремального туризма, на тему "Как объездить всю страну, не заплатив ни копейки."
> По сравнению с некоторыми рассказами ("Как я ехал от Москвы до Питера в железном ящике под вагоном", "От Москвы до Ставрополя на крыше вагона, но как следует привязавшись" и пр. в том же духе...) какие-то 400 км на электричках не особенно впечатляют.

 Экстрим - это отсутствие туалетов  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Экстрим - это отсутствие туалетов

 В рассмотренном случае, пожалуй, да.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Полтора года назад стал в своей квартире менять электрический счётчик. Решил поставить двухтарифный для экономии денег ночью. Купил шведский Delta singl за 100$. Но он электронный и не любит скачков напряжения. Поэтому дополнительно купил быстродействующий электронный прибор для защиты от скачков напряжения типа ЗАС (100$). За год работы сэкономил благодаря ночному тарифу 10$. После чего счётчик "гавкнулся" (табло погасло навсегда). Опять поставил новый счётчик за 100$. Посмотрим, на сколько его хватит. А в общем, учитывая качество электричества в наших сетях, нужно ставить обычные долговечные индукционные счётчики за 30$ и не выпендриваться...

----------


## Юрка

Меня один раз приняли за скинхеда. Иду вечером в кожаной куртке, после работы недовольный и уставший, взгляд пристальный. Пешеходов мало. Навстречу идёт молодая китаянка (наверное студентка). Когда встретились, из её кармана донеслось "здравствуйте!". 
Теперь я на иностранцев не смотрю чтобы не пугать.

----------


## BappaBa

> Иду вечером в кожаной куртке

 Скины обычно ходят в "бомберах".

----------


## Юрка

Однажды я решил: "буду экономить электроэнергию" и накупил энергосберегающих лампочек. Теперь при каждом визите контролёр энергосбыта задумчиво произносит: "Что-то у вас потребление маленькое. В схеме "накручено" наверное. Надо бы вас проверить..." И заставляет бегать по квартире, втыкая в каждую розетку утюг. Сама в это время проверяет реакцию счётчика. Однако, хлопотное это дело, энергосбережение...   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Однажды я решил: "буду экономить электроэнергию" и накупил энергосберегающих лампочек. Теперь при каждом визите контролёр энергосбыта задумчиво произносит: "Что-то у вас потребление маленькое. В схеме "накручено" наверное. Надо бы вас проверить..." И заставляет бегать по квартире, втыкая в каждую розетку утюг. Сама в это время проверяет реакцию счётчика. Однако, хлопотное это дело, энергосбережение...  :?

 Хех. А счётчик у тебя в квартире стоит? Если нет, пашли её на***, им надо пусть снимают и несут на поверку. У меня счётчик лет 10 назад если не больше спёрли, так и живу без него, плачу по тарифу (для меня так дешевле). Писали всякие письма с угрозами, типа не поставите счётчик, отключим совсем. Но мне это не надо, а если им надо пусть и ставят (закон на моей стороне). Самое интересное, что в доме все старые счётчики они сами за свой счёт поменяли на новые, а тем у кого их нет как у меня (украли), так никакие и не поставили.

----------


## Юрка

> А счётчик у тебя в квартире стоит? Если нет, пашли её на***, им надо пусть снимают и несут на поверку...

 Счётчик в квартире. Новый, с паспортом и с отметкой о поверке. Следующая поверка - через 16 лет. В нём она не сомневается. сомневается в квартирной сети (что не все розетки запитаны через счётчик). А по среднему платить будет очень дорого. В разы больше, чем по счётчику. 
Я ей уже сказал, что не хочу бегать с утюгом. Мол, лучше один раз сбегать в суд, чем каждый раз с утюгом...  ::

----------


## Scrabus

Согласен. Пустая трата времени, денег и нервов с этим возиться...

----------


## net surfer

> Счётчик в квартире. Новый, с паспортом и с отметкой о поверке. Следующая поверка - через 16 лет. В нём она не сомневается. сомневается в квартирной сети (что не все розетки запитаны через счётчик). А по среднему платить будет очень дорого. В разы больше, чем по счётчику. 
> Я ей уже сказал, что не хочу бегать с утюгом. Мол, лучше один раз сбегать в суд, чем каждый раз с утюгом... :|

 Раз с паспортом всё ок, тем более. Мало ли в чём она там сомневается, посматрела цифры и пломбу на счётчике и до свидания.

----------


## Leof

> Хех. А счётчик у тебя в квартире стоит? Если нет, пашли её на***, им надо пусть снимают и несут на поверку. У меня счётчик лет 10 назад если не больше спёрли, так и живу без него, плачу по тарифу (для меня так дешевле). Писали всякие письма с угрозами, типа не поставите счётчик, отключим совсем. Но мне это не надо, а если им надо пусть и ставят (закон на моей стороне). Самое интересное, что в доме все старые счётчики они сами за свой счёт поменяли на новые, а тем у кого их нет как у меня (украли), так никакие и не поставили.

 Что б я так жил!  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Приехала мама и "убралась": повыкидывала мои крышечки от акционного пива - в общей сложности 12 "выигранных" литров.  :: 
Конечно, можно и так купить, но все же абыдно.

----------


## Rtyom

Родители любят «убираться», и с этим не поспоришь...

----------


## Юрка

Лет 10 назад. После работы.
Рашид (мой приятель) говорит: "Дай 5 рублей. Очень надо." 
Я отдаю последние 5 рублей. 
Через несколько минут подходит Ибрагим: "Юра, дай 5 рублей". 
Я: "Нету".
Ибрагим: "Рашид, дай 5 рублей".
Рашид даёт.
Ибрагим: "Спасибо. Ты - настоящий друг. Не то, что некоторые..." 
Получается, один на мои деньги выпил, другой сделал красивый жест, а я стал жмотом.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Мне было лет 7. Мы с мамой собрались в деревню. Купили билет, сели, поехали, а в поезде выяснили, что поезд на нашей станции не останавливается.   ::  
Проводница намекнула, что мы имеем право дёрнуть стоп-кран. Что мама и сделала. Кроме нас вышла ещё одна семья.

----------


## Юрка

Три года назад. Еду в электричке. Моя остановка. Выхожу в тамбур. А двери не открываются (створки заболчены намертво)!   ::  
Бежим в тамбур соседнего вагона, и там заболчено!
Бежим через весь вагон в другой тамбур, а поезд поехал!
Так втроём и проехали до следующей.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Выхожу в тамбур. А двери не открываются (створки заболчены намертво)!   
> Бежим в тамбур соседнего вагона, и там заболчено!

 А как же ты в этот поезд садился, если везде заболчено?   ::

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Оля] 

> Выхожу в тамбур. А двери не открываются (створки заболчены намертво)!   
> Бежим в тамбур соседнего вагона, и там заболчено!

 А как же ты в этот поезд садился, если везде заболчено?   :: [/quote:28tj5rsp]Не, заболчено было не везде, а только две правые двери в двух соседних тамбурах, принадлежащих разным вагонам. А вошёл я на Московском вокзале естественно в нормальную дверь, но не помню какую (посадка была не экстремальной, поэтому не запомнилась). Может, даже в том же тамбуре, но с другой стороны...  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Приехала мама и "убралась": повыкидывала мои крышечки от акционного пива - в общей сложности 12 "выигранных" литров. :)
> Конечно, можно и так купить, но все же абыдно.

 Lolol. Никогда бы не подумал что ты собираешь крышечки от пива!

----------


## Юрка

Было мне лет около 7-ми. Зима. Поехали с мамой в центр города. Договорились, что я сам выбираю дорогу и веду её. Но на первом же повороте она забывает об этом и начинает самостоятельно поворачивать!  ::  
Чтобы пресечь безобразие делаю подножку и оба падаем.   ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Было мне лет около 7-ми. Зима. Поехали с мамой в центр города. Договорились, что я сам выбираю дорогу и веду её. Но на первом же повороте она забывает об этом и начинает самостоятельно поворачивать!  
> Чтобы пресечь безобразие делаю подножку и оба падаем.

 Не понял, на чем именно вы ехали. Велосипеды, самокаты, коньки? :P

----------


## Юрка

> Не понял, на чем именно вы ехали. Велосипеды, самокаты, коньки? :P

 Пешком шли до городского транспорта.

----------


## Юрка

В первом классе у меня стащили велик. Катался, оставил без присмотра, когда вспомнил - уже свистнули. Через некоторое время случилась общешкольная линейка с построением на улице. И во время этой линейки мой старший брат заметил пацана на моём велике, поймал его, сделал внушение и вернул велик мне. Я повесил портфель на руль и поехал домой. Но портфель помешал и я не справился с управлением, грохнувшись об асфальт. Диагноз - подвывих ключицы.

----------


## Юрка

В институте нас заставляли "добровольно помогать" милиции, то есть дежурить в ДНД. Как-то раз пришли в опорный пункт, милиционер дал нам одну красную повязку на всех и мы пошли на участок. Решили не позориться и повязку не надевать. Фланируем по заданному району, "контролируем" злачные места (кафе, винные магазины). Вдруг останавливается милицейский УАЗик и нам задают вопрос: "кто такие?". Удостоверений у нас не было, красная повязка в кармане впечатления не произвела. Посадили нас в УАЗик и привезли в наш опорный пункт ДНД. Там нашему участковому менты из УАЗика сделали устное замечание.

----------


## Юрка

В институте я дважды убедился, что нельзя ссылаться на смежные дисциплины. Преподы (особенно женщины) это не поймут.
Один раз на зачёте по сопротивлению материалов, объясняя наклёп, сослался на трактовку этого явления теорией конструкционных материалов. В ответ услышал: "это полёт в никуда".
В другой раз, на экзамене по экономике объяснял налог с оборота и сослался на его трактовку в политэкономии. В итоге твёрдая двойка. Пришлось пересдавать.

----------


## Юрка

На каком-то курсе мы вместо учёбы весь сентябрь, в положении "кверху каком" собирали картошку и турнепс в Ленинградской области. Жили в доме без отопления, бани не было, но кормили. Вернувшись в Питер, узнали, что за вычетом стоимости хавчика мы заработали по 3 рубля. Кто-то самый умный (из девочек) предложил отдать всё грузчикам. В общем, собрали урожай без потерь...  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Жили в доме без отопления, бани не было, но кормили. Вернувшись в Питер, узнали, что за вычетом стоимости хавчика мы заработали по 3 рубля. Кто-то самый умный (из девочек) предложил отдать всё грузчикам. В общем, собрали урожай без потерь...

 Это в каком году над вами так издевались?  ::  Во время построения военного коммунизма?  ::  Ужас какой-то.
А нас в 4-7 классах раз в год возили на сбор винограда (на 1 день). Расценок не понмю, но выходило где-то по рублю на человека. Правда, никто особенно не перенапрягался, всегда можно было полежать на травке под лозой, отдохнуть. И кушать виноград разрешали от пуза. А еще им можно было кидаться... Лепота...  ::   
Но я не любила виноград в детстве и жутко завидовала брату, который учился в другой школе, где их возили на редиску и морковку. Мне очень хотелось копать редиску, и казалось, что это жуткая несправедливость - все виноград и виноград.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Это в каком году над вами так издевались?  Во время построения военного коммунизма?

 Не, во время загибания развитого социализма.   ::  Примерно в 1985-ом. Помню, в колхозе всегда хотелось есть. (После приезда в Питер я на этой почве кратковременно ударился в кулинарию. Сделал пончики.) Не смотря на это, я потолстел там на 6 кг.
А помыться один раз удалось. В грязной нерабочей котельной получилось нагреть некоторое количество воды и побыстрому чем-то пошкрябать тушку...

----------


## net surfer

*Юрка*, ты прям как Гришковец с короткими монологами на тему "какая досада" :)

----------


## Оля

> я на этой почве кратковременно ударился в кулинарию. Сделал *пончики*.

 Видно, все-таки не очень голодный был.   ::

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Оля] 

> я на этой почве кратковременно ударился в кулинарию. Сделал *пончики*.

 Видно, все-таки не очень голодный был.   :: [/quote:jos3ghpj]ОЧЕНЬ! Я единственный просил добавки, когда была манная каша на завтрак. Все остальные смотрели на меня с удивлением, такая она была противная.
Хороший аппетит объясняется просто: 
- молодые
- всё время на свежем воздухе
- физическая работа
- холодно, организму нужно топливо для обогрева 
А почему пончики, а не мясо на вертеле? Ну, мама уже накормила чем-то. Решил побаловаться пончиками...

----------


## Lampada

> ...А помыться один раз удалось. В грязной нерабочей котельной получилось нагреть некоторое количество воды и побыстрому чем-то пошкрябать тушку...

 Я ходила в туристские походы, о мытье тела вопрос никогда не вставал. Однажды на Кольском в трёхнедельном водном походе по Варзуге девочки решили искупаться и, не обращая внимания на лютых комаров,  намылились, прыгнули в воду, а мыло-то не смывается. Плескались-плескались и, как казалось, намыленными и выскочили:  такая там была мягкая вода.  На вкус-то она была нормальная:  пили, зачёрпывая за бортом байдарки.

----------


## Юрка

> Плескались-плескались и, как казалось, намыленными и выскочили:  такая там была мягкая вода.

 После 5-го курса у меня был месяц морской практики на тральщике. Базировались в Лиепае (Латвия), ходили к Балтийску (Калининградская обл.). Мылись на тральщике. Пресная вода на хозяйственные нужды - не каждый день. Кто хочет душ каждый день - вода будет морской. Один наш практикант намылил голову мылом, а получается какая-то химическая реакция. Оказалось, что в этом случае работает только шампунь.  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> И во время этой линейки мой старший брат заметил пацана на моём велике, поймал его, сделал внушение и вернул велик мне.

 Руки отрубил ему?

----------


## Юрка

> Руки отрубил ему?

 И ноги. На холодец.  ::

----------


## Юрка

В 2003-ем году встретил в Питере своего бывшего коллегу. Работали в одном институте и в одной лаборатории инженерами-программистами в 1988-1994 годах. Парень талантливый, быстрое мышление, но конечный продукт до состояния конфетки не доводил. Чего-то не хватало для этого, наверное желания. В 1994-ем году он уходит в другую, новую контору. В ней всего 10 человек. Все энергичные и молодые. Начинают с нуля. Но в 1998-ом он вдруг уезжает жить в Канаду. Через 5 лет приезжает в Питер, идёт на свою последнюю работу. Президент, вице-президент, директор департамента бегут его встречать. Они друзья, вместе начинали. Компания теперь в первой двадцатке компаний данного профиля в России. А он внешне не изменился. Стиль тот же, джинсы и кроссовки. Рассказывает о каких-то социальных пособиях и о том, как всё здорово.
Блин, ну и зачем уехал?..

----------


## Юрка

> Зима, -20 градусов. Женщина меня спросила: "куда электричка?". Я пытаюсь сказать: "на Невдубстрой", но губы замёрзли и не получается. Она подумала, что я пьяный. С тех пор на подобные вопросы я всегда отвечаю: "не знаю".

 Принимаю поздравления, я реабилитировался. Три дня назад вся вводная повторилась: электричка, женщина, вопрос. И я такой, чётко и громко: "на НЕВ-ДУБ-СТРОЙ!".
Жалко только, что электричка на Будогощь...

----------


## Оля

[quote=Юрка] 

> Зима, -20 градусов. Женщина меня спросила: "куда электричка?". Я пытаюсь сказать: "на Невдубстрой", но губы замёрзли и не получается. Она подумала, что я пьяный. С тех пор на подобные вопросы я всегда отвечаю: "не знаю".

 Принимаю поздравления, я реабилитировался. Три дня назад вся вводная повторилась: электричка, женщина, вопрос. И я такой, чётко и громко: "на НЕВ-ДУБ-СТРОЙ!".
Жалко только, что электричка на Будогощь...[/quote:ulemt2fe]
Боюсь, она опять подумала, что ты пьяный.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

А я сегодня хотела спросить незнакомую женщину на улице "Не могли бы вы мне помочь?", а вместо этого с дурацкой ухмылкой (приятная улыбка не удалась из-за мокрого снега, хлещущего в лицо) вкрадчиво поинтересовалась "ХОЧЕТЕ мне помочь?"  ::   ::  
В жизни я не употребляла это мерзкое "хочете". Давно мне не было так стыдно.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> ...вместо этого с дурацкой ухмылкой (приятная улыбка не удалась из-за мокрого снега, хлещущего в лицо) вкрадчиво поинтересовалась "ХОЧЕТЕ мне помочь?"

 Беру на вооружение...  ::   ::

----------


## Оля

gRomoZeka, и что было дальше? Женщина помогла тебе?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> gRomoZeka, и что было дальше? Женщина помогла тебе?

 Помогла, хотя старалась держаться на расстоянии вытянутой руки.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Балтика, июнь 1987. Наш тральщик в группе с подводной лодкой выполняет совместные манёвры. Меня поставили *вперёд*смотрящим. Вахта 4 часа. Первый час пристально всматриваюсь вперёд. Горизонт чист. Потом мне намекают, что лодка вообще-то справа по курсу. Остальное время вахты вопреки здравому смыслу осматриваю пространство справа.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Июнь 1985. Лиепая. Морская база. Нас привели к какому-то сухопутному капитану 3-го ранга. Представили как практикантов *из Питера*. "Подумаешь, из Питера... А в каком зале Эрмитажа весит (забыл какая) картина?!". Мы молчим.  ::  Настроение капитана улучшилось.

----------


## Lampada

Я заблудилась в ньюйоркском метро.  Стою, расстерянно оглядываюсь по сторонам.  Кто-то остановился:  "Are you lost?".  Помог мне разобраться и спрашивает (намекая на мой акцент):  "You are not from New York, are you?".  "From Chicago".  Больше вопросов не задавал.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Помог мне разобраться и спрашивает (намекая на мой акцент):  "You are not from New York, are you?".  "From Chicago".  Больше вопросов не задавал.

 Пять баллов.   ::

----------


## Leof

> А я сегодня хотела спросить незнакомую женщину на улице "Не могли бы вы мне помочь?", а вместо этого с дурацкой ухмылкой (приятная улыбка не удалась из-за мокрого снега, хлещущего в лицо) вкрадчиво поинтересовалась "ХОЧЕТЕ мне помочь?"   
> В жизни я не употребляла это мерзкое "хочете". Давно мне не было так стыдно.

 Это прекрасно!  ::   
Мне вспомнилось такое: брат возвращался уставший со службы, открыл дверь в подъезд, а в предбаннике стоит бродяга. Мужик задумчиво оглядел брата (брат носит чёрный котелок, бороду и усы, пальто и зонт тросточкой) с ног до головы и промолвил с чувством: "Полюбил тебя! Дай... мелочи?"

----------


## Юрка

2000 год. Завод. У бригадира монтажников вопросы. Он спрашивает у мастера. Мастер спрашивает у начальника цеха. Начальник цеха у технического директора. Технический директор напрягает начальника технического отдела. Начальник ТО вызывает меня (инженера) в цех. Я объясняю всё на словах бригадиру. Ему всё ясно. Ухожу к себе. 
На следующий день всё повторяется. Та же цепочка и те же вопросы. Я объясняю, только письменно. Отдаю бумажку бригадиру. Ему всё ясно. Ухожу. 
На следующий день всё снова.   ::  Те же вопросы. Я спрашиваю бригадира: "Что не понятно? Зачем воду мутишь?". Отвечает: "Всё понятно, но нам нужно заработать и мы делаем это как умеем".  
Окей... За пол-часа делаю беглую ревизию их работы, составляю список ошибок, даю подписать технологу цеха, оставляю копию в цеху, оригинал отдаю своему начальнику. В итоге три дня злая бригада исправляет ошибки. Через неделю уволили цехового технолога, подписавшего мою бумажку, и монтажника, на которого свалили все найденные мной ошибки. А меня в цех больше не вызывали никогда.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Завод. 1995 г. Все рабочие мужского пола переодеваются в цехе №2. Мастер объявляет, что мужики цеха №1 должны перенести вещи в свой цех. Срок - неделя. Я как самый дисциплинированный беру шмотки, иду в цех, занимаю шкафчик. Вдруг появляется женщина и интересуется, что я делаю в женской раздевалке.  ::  Хватаю вещи и бегу обратно. Оказалось, что женщины заняли и свою, и пустующую мужскую раздевалку. Распоряжение мастера потом отменили.

----------


## Lampada

У нас было четырёхэтажное общежитие, на каждом этаже был один туалет, попеременно по этажам: женский, мужской. Я жила на третьем этаже и в туалет ходила на второй.  Однажды была у кого-то в гостях на четвёртом этаже и, по инерции спустясь на один этаж, пошла в туалет.  Плитка на стене показалась какой-то не такой, но я даже не заподозрила, что я в мужском туалете.  Мне повезло, что там никого не было, только на выходе я столкнулась с парнем, который на меня странно посмотрел. Я в свою очередь на него посмотрела с возмущением и только, когда пошла в свою комнату, поняла, что я перепутала этажи.

----------


## Юрка

Видел пол-года назад.
Питерское метро. Утро, час пик. Пересадка со станции "Площадь Восстания" на "Маяковскую". Народ как всегда с успехом изображает стадо диких антилоп гну. Среди этого потока немец (турист-экстремал?) время от времени с чувством произносит: "О майн гот!"

----------


## gRomoZeka

Лет семь назад еду на важную встречу. Вся при параде, на высоких каблуках. Выхожу из трамвая, и вдруг замечаю, что в руках у меня пусто - забыла в трамвае свой любимый (и единственный в доме) зонтик! Причем явно собирается нешуточный дождь. 
Трамвайные остановки короткие, следующую видно с того места где я стою. Вообразив себя олимипийским чемпионом решаю догнать трамвай. Мчусь по рельсам, клумбам, лужам, не обращая внимания на светофоры и распугивая прохожих. На последнем издыхании, запыхавшись и растрепавшись, ДОГОНЯЮ. В тот момент, когда открываются двери, вспоминаю, что в этот день не брала с собой зонт.

----------


## Юрка

Середина 80-х. Я за 73 рубля в течение полутора лет подрабатываю сторожем-дворником в детском саду. Утром открываю садик, включаю электроплиты на кухне, жду первого сотрудника, убираю снег, вечером закрываю садик. В один прекрасный день у них украли огромный кусок сливочного масла из холодильника. Столовые крысы переводят стрелки на меня. Директор садика объявляет о том, что теперь я буду материально-ответственным на кухне. Я пытаюсь вернуть ключ от кухни и отказаться от функции включения электроплит. Не проходит. Напоминаю, что у кухни две двери, а ключи от них имеют три человека. Не убедил. Пришлось уволиться.

----------


## Юрка

> Лет семь назад еду на важную встречу. Вся при параде, на высоких каблуках. ... ДОГОНЯЮ. В тот момент, когда открываются двери, вспоминаю, что в этот день не брала с собой зонт.

   ::  Жалко, что нет смайлика "упал под стол".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Жалко, что нет смайлика "упал под стол".

 Хех, ты бы видел, как на меня люди смотрели. Из трамвая очень хорошо было видно, что я за ними целую остановку бежала, а когда догнала, пошла себе прочь.  ::  
Наверное, подумали, что у меня хобби такое - бегать за общественным транспортом.

----------


## Юрка

> Наверное, подумали, что у меня хобби такое - бегать за общественным транспортом.

 Зато у целого трамвая хорошее настроение на день.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Балтика. Июнь. Ночь. Туман. Наш тральщик стоит на якоре. Устав требует регулярно (кажется каждую минуту) подавать сигнал. Все спят, а я сижу на крыше ходовой рубки и четыре часа бью в рынду (колокол). Хотя есть сирена и тифон. Что за фигня...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ... Все спят, а я сижу на крыше ходовой рубки и четыре часа бью в рынду (колокол)...

 Джеком Лондоном повеяло. Романтика...   ::

----------


## Оля

> Лет семь назад еду на важную встречу. Вся при параде, на высоких каблуках. Выхожу из трамвая, и вдруг замечаю, что в руках у меня пусто - забыла в трамвае свой любимый (и единственный в доме) зонтик! Причем явно собирается нешуточный дождь. 
> Трамвайные остановки короткие, следующую видно с того места где я стою. Вообразив себя олимипийским чемпионом решаю догнать трамвай. Мчусь по рельсам, клумбам, лужам, не обращая внимания на светофоры и распугивая прохожих. На последнем издыхании, запыхавшись и растрепавшись, ДОГОНЯЮ. В тот момент, когда открываются двери, вспоминаю, что в этот день не брала с собой зонт.

 Я сегодня иду по улице и смеюсь. Мимо меня идут прохожие, надо держать себя в руках, а я смотрю им в лицо и прыскаю со смеху. Со следующими прохожими то же самое. Иду, отворачиваюсь и смеюсь. Вспоминаю Громозекину историю.   ::

----------


## Юрка

За две недели до окончания практики командир тральщика собрал нас и объявил: "Отпускаю всех на неделю домой. С каждого батон колбасы при возвращении." Все ломанулись собираться как носороги на водопой. А я такой заявляю: "Я не поеду". Все в шоке. Забрали у меня кеды (гражданская одежда им была нужнее), оставили свои адреса и свалили. А я неделю прикрывал их задницы, пудря мозги руководителю практики (мол, все на почту пошли). Что за идиоты мы были. Не зачли бы практику, пошли бы 3 года служить матросами.

----------


## Lampada

Каждый год нас с работы посылали в колхоз.  Готовили мы сами на улице. Один раз я была дежурная, разложила все продукты на столе и хлопотала возле плиты.  Вдруг вижу, что собака, которая крутилась под ногами, бежит мимо с нашим мясом в зубах.  Я как оголтелая помчалась за ней.  Бежала и кричала на эту собаку одновременно.  В конце концов бросила она это мясо.  Я его хорошо помыла, сварила суп и никому ничего не сказала.
Другой случай, о котором я расскажу здесь первый раз, случился на моём дежурстве в Карпатах в лыжном походе.  Мы жили на горе в домике пастухов.  Была моя очередь, и я варила ведро супа.  В домике была большая кирпичная печь, которая вся была обвешана сушившимися на верёвках вещами. Чтобы засунуть туда ведро, надо было эти вещи раздвигать.  Вообщем, помешивая густой суп, я там заметила носок, шерстяной вязаный.  Обжигаясь, вытащила его и побежала отстирывать его... в снегу.  Потом повесила этот носок обратно на верёвку.  Никто не пожаловался.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Каждый год нас с работы посылали в колхоз.  [...]  Потом повесила этот носок обратно на верёвку.  Никто не пожаловался.

 Так, Лампаду к плите не пускать.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Сидела я в троллейбусе и со мной была длинная металлическая трубка, которую я держала вертикально.  Вдруг резкое торможение - и все стоящие хватаются за что попало.  Один бедняга ухватился за мою трубку и полетел с ней далеко вперёд.  Потом принёс мне трубку и извинился.

----------


## Ramil

Только сегодня была история. Начать надо с того, что я заболел неделю назад и вызвал врача на дом. Поскольку я был прикреплён к поликлинике по месту жительства родителей (я не знал, что можно вызвать врача из ближайшей), я поехал туда. Врач пришла, спросила, как я себя чувствую, послушала грудную клетку и выписала больничный.... было это в прошлый четверг вечером, а больничный она выписала на 2! дня. Это при температуре 38. Я спросил, что делать, если не выздоровлю, она сказала, что можно вызывать врача из поликлиники по месту жительства для продления больничного листа. Я так и сделал. 
Сегодня пришла пора закрывать этот листочек. Я поехал в поликлинику, где его выписали, мне сказали, что для начала, надо поехать в поликлинику, где его продляли и поставить там штамп. После этого мне его закроют. Матерясь, через пробки и снег, через 2 часа я приехал в поликлинику, где мне продлевали нетрудоспособность, а меня там совсем не ждали.... (т.е. - амбулаторной карты там у меня нет, и вообще: "зачем вы приехали молодой человек, закрывать больничный нужно по месту регистрации").  Я объяснил ситуацию. Тут мне сообщили радостную новость - на больничном листе нет печати медицинского учреждения которое его выдавало (обычно ставятся 2 треугольных печати, сверху - на открытие листа и снизу - на закрытие). Так вот - "езжайте-ка в свою поликлинику, пусть они поставят печать, потом приезжайте к нам". Матерясь ещё громче, я еду обратно, с боем выбиваю печать у бабушки в окошке "Оформление листов нетрудоспособности", еду обратно. На всё убито уже часа 4. Возвратившись в поликлинику, продлявшую мне больничный, и попав, наконец, ко врачу, я выяснил, что ездить было не обязательно и лист вполне можно было бы закрыть и без первой печати. !@#$$!#@. Добило меня то, что попросту купить больничный лист с доставкой на дом стоит всего 3000! рублей. Никогда больше не буду связываться с нашей "бесплатной" медициной.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Общага. Холодильника нет, поэтому зимой пакеты со всякой снедью вывешиваются за окно. Однажды у общего пакета, набитого морожеными курами, мясом и другими полезными вещами, обрываются ручки, и он камнем падает вниз - прямо под ноги проходящему мимо бомжу. 
Окна заклеены, кричать бессмысленно. Прижавшись носами к заиндевевшему стеклу все с тоской наблюдают, как невозмутимый бомж, изучив содержимое пакета, кладет его к себе на тележку и идет дальше. Кто-то со вздохом изрекает: "Ничего, будет и на нашей улице праздник..." Вечером все кушают голую пшенку.

----------


## Lampada

> Общага. Холодильника нет, поэтому зимой пакеты со всякой снедью вывешиваются за окно. ...

 А у нас какие-то птицы всё расклёвывали.

----------


## EJN

Давно, много лет назад.  
Муж был на работе, а я, молодая хозяйка, решила сварить борщ. Пошла в магазин, серым зимним ленинградским днем. На улице холодно и скользко. Потом, дома, долго возилась, нарезала, поджаривала. Получилась большая кастрюля борща. Запах был   ::  , думаю, что и вкус был не хуже. Поставила горячую кастрюлю на край стола, повернулась за чем-то и у меня за спиной раздалось - шмяк, а под ногами  -  мой замечательный борщ. Как я плакала, убирая капусту и другие овощи с пола, отдельная история. Снова пошла в магазин, накупила продуктов, чтоб сварить борщ. Принесла все домой. Сварила борщ. И так мне было себя жалко.

----------


## Lampada

> ...  Снова пошла в магазин, накупила продуктов, чтоб сварить борщ. Принесла все домой. Сварила борщ. ...

 Уважаю.  Я бы так не смогла.
А как тебе вываленое на карпет вишнёвое варенье?  Это было, когда мой сын споткнулся о кастрюлю.    ::

----------


## Юрка

В 4-5-ом классе классная руководительница послала меня в аптеку купить для учителей школы несколько пузырьков настойки боярышника. Но аптекарша не продала. Потом я узнал почему. В этой настойке 70% спирта и она пользовалась популярностью среди хроников.

----------


## Юрка

Лето. Каникулы. Деревня. Я живу у тётки. Магазин - моя обязанность. Тётка каждый раз говорит: "будут сайки - купи". Я отвечаю "Ага". И жду, когда они будут. Но думаю, что это рыба. Что-то вроде сайры. А рыбы всё нет. В общем, кормил тётку батонами, хотя сайки были...  ::

----------


## Юрка

Как-то раз поднялась у меня температура. Пошёл к доктору. Направила на анализ, но г-рит: "Для анализа нужны специальные стерильные баночки, но у нас их нет. Они есть в другой больнице. Можете съездить, попросить. А ещё можете лечь к нам в стационар. Для больных стационара баночки есть..."
От стационара отказался, почапал с температурой в другую больницу. Взял банки и обратно.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Лето 1995 г. Три недели работал грузчиком на производстве пельменей (концерн Колибри, пельмени "русские"). Качество мяса такое, что за всю смену мясник не мог найти, что украсть домой. Перед упаковкой пельмени замораживают в огромном холодильнике (высота 2.5 метра, длина ~25 метров). Потом стряхивают их на пол холодильника и деревянными лопатами скидывают в отверстие в полу, на упаковку. Причём, ходят в холодильнике в грязной уличной обуви, в которой ходят на помойку выбрасывать отходы производства. Лопаты постепенно разрушаются, от них отваливаются щепки и гвозди. Всё это летит на упаковку. Приходили проверяющие органы. Для них была изготовлена особая партия пельменей особого размера из другого мяса.

----------


## Leof

> Лето 1995 г. Три недели работал грузчиком на производстве пельменей (концерн Колибри, пельмени "русские"). Качество мяса такое, что за всю смену мясник не мог найти, что украсть домой. Перед упаковкой пельмени замораживают в огромном холодильнике (высота 2.5 метра, длина ~25 метров). Потом стряхивают их на пол холодильника и деревянными лопатами скидывают в отверстие в полу, на упаковку. Причём, ходят в холодильнике в грязной уличной обуви, в которой ходят на помойку выбрасывать отходы производства. Лопаты постепенно разрушаются, от них отваливаются щепки и гвозди. Всё это летит на упаковку. Приходили проверяющие органы. Для них была изготовлена особая партия пельменей особого размера из другого мяса.

 О господи!

----------


## Rtyom

Какие-то ужасы на ночь!   ::

----------


## ST

надеюсь с тех пор что нибудь изменилось...    ::

----------


## Юрка

Поступил на первый курс и сразу погнали работать грузчиками на овоще-базу. Разгружали машины и вагоны. Особенно нам "нравились" мешки с луком по 70 кг. Вот, разгружаем очередную такую фуру, силы на исходе, ручонки уже еле держат. Водила говорит: "фигли вы взялись за такую работу, раз не тянете?!".
Двое в группе закосили эту овоще-базу. Их сразу отчислили.

----------


## Юрка

Старосту группы нам назначил деканат. Выбрали самого старшего.
На первом курсе он собрал с нас деньги на годовую подписку на газету "Комсомольская правда". Наступил новый год, а газета не приходит. 
Стипендии выдавал тоже староста. Он получал деньги в кассе, а потом выяснял, что не хватает кому-то. Мы всей группой скидывались. Потом старосту сменили. Новый не воровал, но тоже был м..аком.

----------


## Rtyom

> Старосту группы нам назначил деканат. Выбрали самого старшего.
> На первом курсе он собрал с нас деньги на годовую подписку на газету "Комсомольская правда". Наступил новый год, а газета не приходит. 
> Стипендии выдавал тоже староста. Он получал деньги в кассе, а потом выяснял, что не хватает кому-то. Мы всей группой скидывались. Потом старосту сменили. Он не воровал, но тоже был м..аком.

 Жизненно.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Приехал на каникулы в деревню отдохнуть, а тут новость. Колхоз отказывается снабжать дачников газом. Исключение будет сделано только для тех, кто отработает 10 дней на сенокосе. Пришлось идти. Зато научился работать вилами почти в совершенстве.

----------


## Юрка

Встал я как-то утром в шесть часов, взял удочку, консервную баночку с заранее приготовленными червяками и пошёл на озеро ловить окуней. Пришёл на любимое место. Закинул. Напротив, метрах в пятидесяти, на плоту сидит муж моей московской тётки. Тоже ловит. Он встал раньше меня, у него две удочки. Продвинутый любитель, в общем. Вдруг он начинает делать какие-то резкие движения рукой. Как будто прогоняет кого-то. А кого он может прогонять, если я здесь один?.. А он всё машет, настойчиво так... "Наверное, мешаю" - подумал я и смотал удочку. Потом оказалось, что он комаров отгонял...

----------


## Юрка

В школе мне физкультура нравилась. А на первом курсе преподы стали нас нещадно гонять, да ещё и посмеиваться над нами. Потом сказали: "Лучший вариант для вас всех - записаться в какую-нибудь секцию при институте. Зачёт тогда гарантирован." Наверное, им за секции больше платили.
Решил я от этого дела откосить. Достал справку о своей ключице. А они: "Окей, будешь ходить в группу для дистрофиков".
В итоге бег, бег и бег. А зимой три раза в неделю в ЦПКиО занятия на лыжах. Даже стал помощником тренера.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Раньше мы любили собирать и солить грибы свинушки. На вкус они очень ничего. А потом оказалось, что они смертельно ядовитые.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Работал я как-то на заводе монтажником. Решил перевестись в инженеры. Пригласили в службу безопасности. Там дедок. Посадил меня на стул, потом пригласил к столу. Мягенько так, расспрашивает (чувствуется старая школа), почему, отчего. Я рассказываю, рассказываю, про директора, про всех... Вдруг входит ещё один посетитель. Дедок хлоп рукой под стол. Так он же меня записывал!  ::  Потом на меня как-то нехорошо смотрел личный помощник генерального директора.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Конец 90-х. Пришёл ко мне в бригаду новенький. Учу с нуля: как пальцы держать, как гайки крутить. Способный, всё схватывает на лету. Повышаю ему разряд. Думаю, что будет нормальный монтажник, опора так сказать. А он через несколько месяцев начинает показывать зубы. Мол, я не умею наряды закрывать, деньги выбивать, несправедливо ставлю КТУ. Окей. Сажаем его на отдельный наряд. Месяца три работает самостоятельно. Делает быстро, но начинают поступать рекламации от клиентов. Целые дни начинает проводить в командировках, устраняя брак. В итоге зарабатывает меньше, чем в бригаде. Вскоре новичок уволился.

----------


## Leof

Нет, это просто чёрти-что!
Некоторые футляры для дисков так крепко их держат, что легче сломать диск, чем снять его с держателя. Или надаваить с таким усилием, что держатель треснет!  ::  
Пол беды...Копирую первый диск - 34 дорожки. Скопировалось, божья ты рыба и мольки её. Копируем диск нумер два. 25 дорожек. Получаем результат - 25 дорожек первого диска перезаписываются со второго, с 26-й по 34-ю дорожки с первого диска. Уффф. Ненавижу Windows Media!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Про дорожки ничего не поняла (  ::  ), а вот про диски правда. При мне один парень хотел посмотреть диск в магазине, зачем-то начал его выковыривать из коробки и разломал пополам. Пришлось платить.

----------


## Leof

Просто при копировании второго диска (допустим, вторая часть какой-нибудь Мессы) проигрыватель делает из двух дисков один. Просто как те двое из ларца одинаковых с лица! Дрова месит, тесто - рубит! Дубииина!  ::

----------


## Ramil

Потому что не надо Windows Media пользоваться вообще никогда. Для этих целей существует Nero

----------


## Leof

Это та программа, которая записывает?
Нет, мне проигрыватель нужет домашний, простой в обращение... или нии.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Nero проще некуда, и возможностей много. 
А виндовскими прогами я вообще стараюсь не пользоваться (разве что плеером иногда). Ясно же, что они понапиханы в нагрузку к ОС. О какой надежности может идти речь?  ::

----------


## Leof

А он диски-то играет или только "жжёт"?  ::

----------


## Scrabus

Проигрывает-). Но для этих целей Винамп лучше подходит).

----------


## Leof

У меня есть винамп, но у меня не выходит заставить его играть альбом целиком - он проигрывает по одной мелодичке за раз.

----------


## BappaBa

> У меня есть винамп, но у меня не выходит заставить его играть альбом целиком - он проигрывает по одной мелодичке за раз.

 Нужно выбрать пункт Add folder или т.п.

----------


## Юрка

Дал я недавно деньги в долг. Человек обещал вернуть в понедельник. Уже вторник, а денег нет. Я пишу электронное письмо. А он не отдаёт. Говорит, что денег до получки не будет. "Вот редиска!" - подумал я. А потом выяснилось, что я переписывался с другим человеком. У него фамилия похожая и адрес тоже.

----------


## Scorpio

> Нет, это просто чёрти-что!
> Некоторые футляры для дисков так крепко их держат, что легче сломать диск, чем снять его с держателя. Или надаваить с таким усилием, что держатель треснет!  
> Пол беды...Копирую первый диск - 34 дорожки. Скопировалось, божья ты рыба и мольки её. Копируем диск нумер два. 25 дорожек. Получаем результат - 25 дорожек первого диска перезаписываются со второго, с 26-й по 34-ю дорожки с первого диска. Уффф. Ненавижу Windows Media!

 Вот и не надо юзать Windows Media!  :: 
Пользуйте, например, EAC (Exact AudioCopy).

----------


## Юрка

Попросила меня соседка помочь продать их домик (халупка на фотке). Условия такие: она берёт себе 100 000 рублей, а всё что свыше - моё. Я делаю фотографии, размещаю объявление в Интернете. Называю цену 200 000 рублей. Жду клиента. Через некоторое время соседка говорит, что заберёт себе 130 000 руб. И тут появляется клиент. Состоялись смотрины. Клиент доволен. Хозяйка дома сбрасывает цену до 180 000. Приходит к нам и спрашивает, хватит ли мне 1000 руб? Мы говорим, что не хватит. Она: "а 5000?". Короче, "договор дороже денег" - это не про неё. Соглашаемся. А через день клиент передумал и отказался от покупки.

----------


## Leof

Верно ли я понял: по уговору тебе должно было достаться 80 000 руб, но хозяйка дома почему-то передумала и предложила 1000?

----------


## Ramil

> Короче, "договор дороже денег" - это не про неё. Соглашаемся. А через день клиент передумал и отказался от покупки.

 Вот поэтому такие вещи надо фиксировать на бумаге. Тоже научен горьким опытом.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Покупала сегодня овсяное печенье в хлебном киоске. 
Я: Дайте, пожалуйста, овсяное печенье.
Продавец: Какое?
Я: Овсяное.
П: Мне нужно название. _(на полке навалены кучей пакеты с печеньем, пряниками, сухарями, ценники хаотично разбросаны, как что называется, непонятно)._
Я: (тыкаю пальцем): Вот это, крайнее слева, возле пряников.
(молчим, таращимся друг на друга)
Я: (решаю напомнить, зачем я здесь) Печенье?
П: Не надо мне показывать, я вас все равно не слышу (!). Скажите название.
Я: И как мне узнать название?
П: (презрительно) Прочитайте, что на ценнике написано.
Я: (читаю ценник на пакете с печеньем) Пряники "Ириска".
П (дает мне пряники)
Я: Зачем мне пряники? Я у вас прошу овсяное печенье.
П (забирая пряники, возмущенно) Вы что, пряники от печенья отличить не можете? 
... 
И так еще несколько минут. Но пряники.. тьфу, печенье я все же выцарапала.

----------


## Ramil

> Покупала сегодня овсяное печенье в хлебном киоске. 
> Я: Дайте, пожалуйста, овсяное печенье.
> Продавец: Какое?
> Я: Овсяное.
> П: Мне нужно название. _(на полке навалены кучей пакеты с печеньем, пряниками, сухарями, ценники хаотично разбросаны, как что называется, непонятно)._
> Я: (тыкаю пальцем): Вот это, крайнее слева, возле пряников.
> (молчим, таращимся друг на друга)
> Я: (решаю напомнить, зачем я здесь) Печенье?
> П: Не надо мне показывать, я вас все равно не слышу (!). Скажите название.
> ...

 ППц!   ::   ::   ::  Может правда робот?

----------


## Юрка

> Верно ли я понял: по уговору тебе должно было достаться 80 000 руб, но хозяйка дома почему-то передумала и предложила 1000?

 В общем, да. Она долго пыталась продать самостоятельно, но даже за 100 000 покупателей не было. Поэтому не ожидала, что я найду желающего за 200 000. Сначала, в соответствие с условиями договорённости, я рассчитывал на комиссию 100 000, потом на 70 000, потом (когда она скинула цену до 180 000) на 50 000. Ну, а согласились на 5000. На принцип мы, конечно, не хотели идти. Во-первых, для нас это не бизнес, а развлечение. Во-вторых, хорошие отношения дороже денег. Она нам молочко продавала, свининку...

----------


## Юрка

> П: Не надо мне показывать, я вас все равно не слышу (!)

   ::  Вот чего надо бояться Язиду в наших странах, а не скинхедов!   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> ППц!     Может правда робот?

 Не, это наша Родина... Вот чего меня всегда раздражает тут, так это хамское отношение к клиенту. Гнал бы взашеи таких продавцов. И не допускал больше до продаж.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  ППц!     Может правда робот?   Не, это наша Родина... Вот чего меня всегда раздражает тут, так это хамское отношение к клиенту. Гнал бы взашеи таких продавцов. И не допускал больше до продаж.

 По мнению многих, Москва и Россия - две разных страны. В Москве, где я живу, конечно попадаются идиоты в сфере обслуживания, но долго не задерживаются - всё-таки конкуренция на рынке труда делает своё дело и дебилы плавно отсеиваются. Уже не могу вспомнить, когда последний раз продавец мне хамил.

----------


## Оля

> Уже не могу вспомнить, когда последний раз продавец мне хамил.

 Мммм, ну не знаю.... По-моему, в Москве полно недоброжелательных продавцов, точнее, продавщиц. Почти везде. Не могу сказать, что они хамят (хотя видела, кстати, недавно и хамство, правда, хамили не мне; это было в большом супермаркете, между прочим), но уж что ведут себя так, как будто делают тебе большое одолжение, никогда не улыбаются, слушают тебя впол-уха, даже огрызаются и т.п. - этого полно.

----------


## Юрка

Мой начальник, когда был менеджером, по мнению бухгалтерии, был "самым проблемным" менеджером департамента. Масса долгов по оплатам и бухгалтерским документам. А потом его сделали начальником и освободили от непосредственного участия в торговле. Теперь он рулит нами и проблемы у нас. Что за дела?!!!!!   ::

----------


## Юрка

> ...но уж что ведут себя так, как будто делают тебе большое одолжение, никогда не улыбаются, слушают тебя впол-уха, даже огрызаются и т.п. - этого полно.

 Это точно, подтверждаю!  ::  Работники "супермаркетов" убеждены, что покупателей можно не учитывать при движении по магазину. Дай волю - задавят тележкой!
Хотел бублик купить - меня у прилавка несколько минут "не замечали"!  ::

----------


## Leof

Случай с овсяным печеньем просто возмутительный!  :: 
Вообще терпеть не возможно хамов и обманщиков за прилавком!  ::  
Сталкивался я с таким вот .овном - потом не знаешь, как отмыться!
Я с хамством сталкиваюсь регулярно на почте (со стороны служащих), в очереди на оплату коммунальных (хотел было написать "веществ" вместо) услуг - со стороны очереди. Один раз в эпидемию гриппа угораздило отправиться сдавать кровь из пальца. Очередь обплевалась вся со злобы, хамили друг другу все, кроме врачей.   
Один раз в Рамсторе, когда я переспросил, продавщица мне в полголоса злобно сунула "уши по утрам мыть надо!". Мне было так неприятно, теперь жалею, что тут же не позвал управляющего и не поставил на место продавщицу, при всех и с пристрастием. А надо было!

----------


## Rtyom

> Один раз в «Рамсторе»... <...> теперь жалею, что тут же не позвал управляющего и не поставил на место продавщицу, при всех и с пристрастием. А надо было!

 Это потому что рамзят там по-чёрному...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вообще терпеть не возможно хамов и обманщиков за прилавком!

 Вообще-то, нельзя сказать, что продавщица эта откровенно хамила. При обмене дензнаками (когда наконец-то удалось втолковать, что мне надо!) слова "спасибо", "пожалуйста" и "до свидания" присутствовали, как и улыбка на прощанье. Просто она совершенно отмороженная, другого слова не подберу. 
Остался не столько осадок из-за того, что мне "нахамили", сколько раздражение из-за того, что на простую операцию мне пришлось потратить 10 минут.

----------


## Юрка

> слова "спасибо", "пожалуйста" и "до свидания" присутствовали...

 Я заметил, что когда беру плохие мандарины или арбуз в нашем магазинчике, то продавщица обязательно скажет "пожалуйста". А когда беру хорошие - промолчит...  ::

----------


## Юрка

Только я хотел спросить, как же именно "и так" поел Андрей Анатольевич, а тему уже закрыли.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Работал я в одном отделе. По показателям был на первом месте. Потираю ручонки, шью мешки под деньги, предвкушая премию. И вдруг за два месяца до нового года меня переводят в другой отдел.  ::  А как же премия за год? Время идёт, а её всё нет...   ::  Новый начальник платит за два месяца премию 500$, а старый молчит как партизан. Пришлось напомнить. После этого заплатил 500$, пожал руку, сказал что приятно работать и всё такое. В конце попросил никому не говорить про премию, так как другие вообще не получили. А когда я выяснил, что другие получили по 2000$ (хотя они меня по показателям так и не догнали), старый начальник уже свалил в другое место.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

М-да, вот это нагрели.   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Начальники!  ::

----------


## Yazeed

You know, I was supposed to go to Russia within 48 hours, and just the thought of not going anymore is really taking a toll on my morale.  
Sigh.

----------


## Lampada

> You know, I was supposed to go to Russia within 48 hours, and just the thought of not going anymore is really taking a toll on my morale.  
> Sigh.

  Это что, была последняя возможность?

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  You know, I was supposed to go to Russia within 48 hours, and just the thought of not going anymore is really taking a toll on my morale.  
> Sigh.    Это что, была последняя возможность?

 Может быть, да..

----------


## Yazeed

F*ck, "my" flight to Saint Petersburg has just left..  
I hope I made the right choice.

----------


## Юрка

> I hope I made the right choice.

 Правильный, но только в том смысле, что летом Питер симпатичнее, чем зимой.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I hope I made the right choice.

 Имхо, перестраховался. И напрасно.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Про то, как начальник отдела мешал мне работать.
Я был новичком в коммерции. Когда появлялись крупные заявки, я по простоте душевной рассказывал о них начальнику. Он сразу делал ценные указания и сам брался за мою сделку. А указания были такие: сделать цены на 5% выше максимальных, чтобы было из чего предложить клиенту откат (взятку). После этого он напрашивался к клиенту на личную встречу, на которой выдавал себя за коммерческого директора. После трёх проваленных таким образом сделок я перестал сообщать что-либо начальнику. А через год я узнал его мотивы. Он любил откаты (и вообще наличку), так как забирал около 40% от каждого суммы, предназначенной клиенту. На этом его поймал один из менеджеров. До этого я думал, что он честно заработал на свой Land Rover Discovery II и коттедж.

----------


## Юрка

Мой коллега (бывший старпом командира подводной лодки, а значит человек с военно-морским юмором) послал своему поставщику электронное письмо с вопросом о ценах и сроках поставки оборудования немецкого производства. В этом письме была фраза: "Запроси своих фашистов, как быстро они смогут отгрузить...?". Поставщик без редактирования переслал это письмо в Берлин. Немцы обиделись.

----------


## Siriusly

1. Why are Russians hesitant in following this simple and very helpful rule of writing: subject - verb -object? 
Russian writing is loaded with the passive voice which I think is illogical. Just think: if someone was about to shoot a gun at you, an English speaker would say: Duck, he's got a... BANG!
But if it was a Russian speaker, he would say: A gun he's got...BANG! But the RUssian speaker would  be dead, because he did not duck!  ::   
2. I agree prepositions are the most messed up parts of speech, both in English and RUssian; but why do RUssians bother having case endings AND prepositions, one or the other would suffice; I would recommend getting rid of the case endings!!   
3. My former pen pal and I exchanged letters for a couple of years and I thought her English was pretty good, but she just could not get one thing straight- the use of "the" and "a, an". I am sure these things are really emphasized in ENglish classes for RUssians, because when I am reading Russian I frequently have to go back because there was no "a" or "the"; which can completely change the sense of something. I don't know how Russians put up with it?  :P   
My favorite beer is Sam Adams!  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> 1. Why are Russians hesitant in following this simple and very helpful rule of writing: subject - verb -object?

 Boring.  

> Russian writing is loaded with the passive voice which I think is illogical. Just think: if someone was about to shoot a gun at you, an English speaker would say: Duck, he's got a... BANG!
> But if it was a Russian speaker, he would say: A gun he's got...BANG! But the RUssian speaker would  be dead, because he did not duck!

 A Russian speaker would say "Пригнись, б#%!"   ::    

> 2. ... but why do RUssians bother having case endings AND prepositions, one or the other would suffice; I would recommend getting rid of the case endings!!

 It won't do unless we adopt a strict word order too, but in this case it won't be Russian anymore. Oh, almost forgot... it's BORING!   ::    

> 3. ... when I am reading Russian I frequently have to go back because there was no "a" or "the"; which can completely change the sense of something. I don't know how Russians put up with it?  :P

 Articles are absolutely useless in my opinion. I suggest to get rid of them, replacing "the" with "this/these/etc.", and "a" with "one", where it's necessary.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Strict order developed due to the loss of inflexions, not vice versa!

----------


## Scrabus

Strict words order too primitive for Russians it isn't flexible, really). I propose to replace it to English natives   ::  And yes, get rid from article.  ::  
Всегда улыбает, когда тебя пытаются учить иностранцы, как правильно в "твоём" языке-).   

> "Пригнись, б#%!"

 Громозека, это пять   ::   ::

----------


## basurero

I think, instead of changa Russianogo languaga, caseimi endingami add we shouldy to englishu. In thatom case strictim wordim ordorom use wouldn't be necessary. What you think about myei idee? Caseie endingy invariablogo wordogo ordera much better and interestingee.

----------


## Scrabus

Ахаха basurero жжош!  ::  
Кстати да, верная идея.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I think, instead of changa Russianogo languaga, caseimi endingami add we shouldy to englishu. In thatom case strictim wordim ordorom use wouldn't be necessary. What you think about myei idee? Caseie endingy invariablogo wordogo ordera much better and interestingee.

 Класс.   ::

----------


## Leof

*basurero*!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

I'm your fan, basurero!  ::

----------


## Ramil

> I think, instead of changa Russianogo languaga, caseimi endingami add we shouldy to englishu. In thatom case strictim wordim ordorom use wouldn't be necessary. What you think about myei idee? Caseie endingy invariablogo wordogo ordera much better and interestingee.

 What a wonderful ideya  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Хотела поехать в Европу, почитала про получение виз и поняла, что пролетаю. Шенгенскую визу получить почти нереально (да и любую другую, кроме как в страны третьего мира). 
Обидно, блин. Вот тебе и демократия, а на деле хуже, чем при железном занавесе.  ::

----------


## Leof

А чего так? Если есть справка с работы о зряплате*, то визу легко получить в Чехию или Грецию. А в Финляндию вообще можно без проблем ехать, а от тудава галопом по Европам.   *зарплате

----------


## Юрка

Сегодня в метро на станции пл. Восстания парень спросил, как доехать до Ладожского вокзала. Я объяснил и довёл до станции Маяковская. Ему оставалось проехать 3 остановки. Вдруг, вижу он спрашивает у девушки, а она его направляет обратно на пл. Восстания. И он пошёл туда, где уже был. Ну, что за фигня!  ::

----------


## Оля

Представляете, я до сегодняшнего дня думала, что на севере земного шара есть такой же ледовый континент, как и на юге. То есть, я думала, что Арктика - это континент.   ::  Примерно такой же, как Антарктида. А оказывается, там один сплошной Северный Ледовитый океан, а потом сразу Канада и Америка.
И это притом, что моя любимая книга с детства - "Малый атлас мира".   ::

----------


## kamka

> Представляете, я до сегодняшнего дня думала, что на севере земного шара есть такой же ледовый континент, как и на юге. То есть, я думала, что Арктика - это континент.   Примерно такой же, как Антарктида. А оказывается, там один сплошной Северный Ледовитый океан, а потом сразу Канада и Америка.
> И это притом, что моя любимая книга с детства - "Малый атлас мира".

 ладно!   ::  но не огорчайся, Оля - моя подруга, совсем умная девушка, думала, что Майорка (не знаю как это по-русски пишется?) - в США   ::

----------


## Оля

> ладно!   но не огорчайся, Оля - моя подруга, очень умная девушка, думала, что Майорка (не знаю как это по-русски пишется?) - в США

 Майорка or Мальорка is correct. 
Твоя подруга потеряла маленький остров, а я-то - целый континент!!   ::

----------


## Leof

Это просто неуважение! Мало того, что засчёт рекламы они вырезают куски из фильмов, так ещё и с расписанием наврали! Знал, что на ОРТ нельзя положиться! Поставил таймер на запись с двадцатиминутным запасом. Прокручивая всю эту рекламу, посмотрел фильм, от которого ожидал большего, чтобы узнать, что развязка не поместилась в записи! Да что же это за люди за такие!  ::   
Кто-нибудь, пожалуйста, расскажите, чем закончился этот писимистичный фильм "Улыбка Моны Лизы"?  ::   
Зарание спасибо!

----------


## Ramil

Мне подняли зарплату... официальную!
Теперь я получаю на руки на 13% меньше, чем раньше  ::

----------


## Leof

::   ::   ::  
Досадно, когда на обидные замечания самодовольного, невоспитанного, надменного сноба хорошие ответы приходят всегда с опозданием! И просто противно смотреть на ханжу, который вздумал тебя учить!  ::  
Да просто обидно, что не сумел вовремя дать отпор лжи и лицемерию, стыдно и унизительно.  
Человек кичится своим знанием английского, насмехается над услышанным по телевизору произношением русского генерала, а сам говорит "Ту трай ту..." на собеседовании на английском языке. Да ещё и доволен впечатлением, произведённым на слушателя. 
Говорит мне, что слово означает то-то, когда в словаре указано другое значение, в котором я его и использовал. 
С насмешкой ставит мне в упрёк то, что я-де не читал такую-то книгу, когда я должен, раз уж я себя называю любителем. И эта гадкая привычка переходить на "Друг мой" особенно, когда желаешь уязвить человека! Но это же моё увлечение! Тем мне и дорого и приятно моё увлечение, что я делаю то, что хочу, а расхочется - я откладываю это дело до случая! А тут "должен"! Это не долг никакой - это то приятное, ради чего я люблю это. Моё сиюминутное желание требует прочесть эту книгу или разузнать про то-то или то-то. 
И всё это с таким лицом, будто теперь я буду знать, как мне жить, и не знал до этого!  
Ну и гадкая же женщина!  ::   
Сейчас я даже подумал, что не стоит ждать даже случая, и высказать всё при первой возможности с интонацией искреннего до*брод*ушиЯ*!!!*  ::   
Как я презираю людей, которые с видом просветлённого благочестия 
ругают кого-то за то, как сами они всегда и поступают! И как же гадко иногда поймать себя самого за этим занятием! 
Но всё же мне не терпится посмотреть на её кислую мину!
Отвратительные люди, не знать бы и не видать бы их никогда! 
PS: И, пожалуйста, расскажите, чем закончился фильм "Улыбка Моны Лизы".

----------


## Оля

Похоже, у Лёвы был тяжелый день  ::  
P.S. Лёва, я его не смотрела.

----------


## Leof

Ох, нет.  ::   Всё это не в один день, всё это подруга жизни моего брата, и у меня в скорости родится от неё племянник или племянница, от чего я желаю ей крепкого здоровья, а также скромности, доброты, здравого смысла, ну, и чуть больше такта, а себе желаю того же, а ещё терпения и не принимать черезчур близко её речи. Надеюсь, это следствие токсикоза, а не её характера.

----------


## Rtyom

А я только хотел спросить: «Лёва, ты женился, что ли?..»  ::

----------


## Leof

::   ::   ::   ::  
Тёма, чёрттядерриятебяобожаю!!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Только не надо жениться на мне!   ::     ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

Представляете, хотела записаться на курсы "мастер отделочных работ", а мне сказали - женщин не берем...   ::

----------


## Leof

Это потому, что курсы мастеров. Вот были бы курсы _мастериц_ отделочных работ, тогда бы тебя приняли.

----------


## Оля

> Вот были бы курсы _мастериц_ отделочных работ

 Вот, таких и не бывает. Что, у женщин рук нет?...
Я, может, для себя научиться хочу. Вообще, на платные КУРСЫ должны принимать всех, а то получается, что у мужчин больше прав. Я же не требую трудоустроить меня на работу. 
Электрики-сантехники-слесари-двереустановщики озверели. Драли бы тогда уж свои зверские цены с мужчин, которые и сами могут, а женщинам делали бы скидку 50%. Ё-маё, ну неужели починить верхний свет в комнате стоит 400 рублей???? (и это мастер говорит ДАЖЕ НЕ ПРОВЕРЯЯ, что случилось - может, там один проводок отошел!) А прибить маленький шпингалет на дверь... - 200? 300?? Что там, гвозди золотые? Совесть-то надо иметь, или как? 
P.S. (сейчас кто-нибудь скажет - замуж выходи   ::  )

----------


## Zaya

(За электрика-сантехника-слесаря-двереустановщика.   :: )

----------


## it-ogo

> Представляете, хотела записаться на курсы "мастер отделочных работ", а мне сказали - женщин не берем...

 Женщины традиционно считаются чуждыми терминологии, интенсивно применяющейся при обучении отделочным работам, так что присутствие оных  может негативно повлиять на эффективность употребления таковой терминологии и тем самым снизить уровень подготовки всей группы кандидатов в мастера отделочных работ.

----------


## Юрка

> Представляете, хотела записаться на курсы "мастер отделочных работ", а мне сказали - женщин не берем...

 Дискриминация в чистом виде. Они мотивируют отказ хоть как-то? Мол, там очень тяжело (раствор нужно таскать на 12-ый этаж)?  

> Ё-маё, ну неужели починить верхний свет в комнате стоит 400 рублей???? (и это мастер говорит ДАЖЕ НЕ ПРОВЕРЯЯ, что случилось - может, там один проводок отошел!)

 Он включил в цену дорогу туда и обратно, а так же процесс диагностики и локализации неисправности. Плюс страховка от поражения током.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> P.S. (сейчас кто-нибудь скажет - замуж выходи   )

 Вспомнил про рекламируемый сервис "Муж на час", но цены у них оказались еще те...   

> Минимальная стоимость услуг по ремонту электрики составляет 1000 рублей и зависит от вида электротехнических работ и их сложности. Стоимость услуги по приобретению материалов и запчастей для производства ремонтных работ по электрике мы берем на себя за дополнительную договорную плату.

----------


## Rtyom

Действительно: жалко им, что ли?   ::

----------


## Оля

[quote=Юрка] 

> Они мотивируют отказ хоть как-то?

 [/quote:3cu36upm]
Я не уточняла. "Женщин не берем", и всё.   

> Он включил в цену дорогу туда и обратно

 В том-то и дело, что сам вызов был бесплатный. Это был электрик из жэка. Он и так уже ПРИШЁЛ (бесплатно) и УШЁЛ (бесплатно). Но заявлять цену, даже не зная в чем дело, да еще такую, это просто наглость.
Вот ко мне только что сантехники из жэка приходили - совершенно бесплатно исправили кран на кухне. Хотя возились долго.

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Оля][quote="Юрка":1cqjd9uu] 

> Они мотивируют отказ хоть как-то?

 [/quote:1cqjd9uu]
Я не уточняла. "Женщин не берем", и всё.[/quote:1cqjd9uu]Да... Загадка. Как версия: их финансируют не только обучающиеся, но и работодатели. А работодатели могут заказывать музыку.  

> В том-то и дело, что сам вызов был бесплатный. Это был электрик из жэка. Он и так уже ПРИШЁЛ (бесплатно) и УШЁЛ (бесплатно). Но заявлять цену, даже не зная в чем дело, да еще такую, это просто наглость.
> Вот ко мне только что сантехники из жэка приходили - совершенно бесплатно исправили кран на кухне. Хотя возились долго.

 Наверное, жековский электрик должен устранять неисправности тоже бесплатно. Деньги им разрешено брать за дополнительные услуги: собрать щиток, установить розетку. Вот если бы это был коммерчекий электрик, со стороны, то 400 рублей меня бы не шокировали.

----------


## Shurick

Я вот привык пользоваться для перевода Онлайн-словарём ABBYY Lingvo. http://www.abbyyonline.ru
Но последнее время сайт тормозит ужасно... не пойму в чем дело.   :: 
Так удобно всегда было...

----------


## Оля

> Вот если бы это был коммерчекий электрик, со стороны, то 400 рублей меня бы не шокировали.

 Кстати. Там, оказывается, просто цоколь с контактом в патроне плохо соприкасался. Устранить эту "неисправность" правда стоит 400 рублей? Ну тогда я пошла сама всем шабашки делать.

----------


## Vbar

I’ve just read this very interesting piece of news: _АНОНС. 16 мая Дмитрий Медведев примет Председателя Совета министров Итальянской Республики Сильвио Берлускони, который будет находиться в России с рабочим визитом._ 
What a pity if С. Б. were not invited to a long, very long trip to Yamal!
Perhaps to entertain and delight the Nenets people with his famous   ::  jokes?  
Many Italians would be very grateful to the Russian and Nenets people for that incommensurable favour…

----------


## Оля

> Perhaps to entertain and delight the Nenets people with his famous   jokes?

 Боюсь, мы не совсем в курсе насчет его знаменитых шуток...   ::  (only if about "Obama abbronzato") 
I heard he was divorcing?..

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Perhaps to entertain and delight the Nenets people with his famous   jokes?   Боюсь, мы не совсем в курсе насчет его знаменитых шуток...   (only if about "Obama abbronzato") 
> I heard he was divorcing?..

 This time his wife  took offence for Silvio’s innocent and platonic story with a 18 year old girl and asked for divorce. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldne ... acher.html 
I think that Russian Press, too, is delighted by our (sob!) President. 
Just a few “berlusconades…” that you can find in the international press. _Итальянские женщины настолько красивы, что во избежание изнасилований к ним следует приставить военное сопровождение – этот ляп Сильвио Берлускони в очередной раз возмутил общественность и также вошёл в список его скандальных выходок._
Mr Berlusconi caused outrage by saying that although he was considering deploying 30,000 troops to Italy’s cities, there would never be enough soldiers to protect Italy’s many “beautiful girls” from rape. 
After the opposition party said his comments were profoundly offensive, Mr Berlusconi said his comments were meant as a compliment to Italian women. He said rape was a serious crime, nevertheless people should not forget their good sense of humour where his comments are concerned.  
He also told the New York stock exchange: “Italy is now a great country to invest in... today we have fewer communists and those who are still there deny having been one.” 
“Another reason to invest in Italy is that we have beautiful secretaries... superb girls.”  
Mr Berlusconi said to a former showgirl and men’s magazine model, Mara Carfagna : “I’d go anywhere with you, even to a desert island. If I weren’t already married, I would marry you straight away.” His wife reacted by writing a letter published on the front page of La Repubblica newspaper calling for a public apology. She duly received one. Mr Berlusconi later made Miss Carfagna his _equal opportunities_ minister.   ::

----------


## Оля

У нас про Берлускони много не говорят и не обсуждают (и не знают) его шутки и романы. По ТВ про него говорят как про любого другого главу иностранного государства... У нас многие знают, что он владелец клуба "Милан", вот и всё.   ::  
Недавно по ТВ был репортаж про скандал с намечающимся разводом, и про Mara Carfagna там тоже было. Но я думаю, российский телезритель такие репортажи сразу забывает. 
P.S. А вообще да, я слегка поражена его высказываниями.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> У нас про Берлускони много не говорят и не обсуждают (и не знают) его шутки и романы.

 That‘s why I thought  it might be  interesting for you (I mean Russian people) to  give him a long  hospitality and listen to his jokes. Yamal would be the ideal place for him to spend some years .   ::    

> Но я думаю, российский телезритель такие репортажи сразу забывает.

 Italian televiewers, too. Oddly enough his popularity is still very high despite all the lies he is telling the Italians.
And some days ago (in Naples), Berlusconi, who has compared himself to Jesus Christ and Napoleon,   :fool"  boasted that he is the world's most popular leader. He said opinion poll findings in his possession showed his popularity at just over 75 percent, making him far more popular than Obama  or any other head of government.   

> P.S. А вообще да, я слегка поражена его высказываниями.

 Many Italians are no longer amazed:  just  ashamed and afraid  for what he might  say  when  abroad.
What a pity, if Medvedev and  Putin won’t be able to convince him to have a trip to Yamal!   ::

----------

